# free web hosting?



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.x10hosting.com/hosting legit? anyone used it?

and what about this one? http://www.free-space.net/freewebsite.htm


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2008)

please? my gaming club needs a site and i also want a site where i can blog and have a small store.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 16, 2008)

a full www.com web hosting only costs about $12/month, along with about $1/year to register a domain.  Is that really too much? if so, it will have to be something other than www.com.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> a full www.com web hosting only costs about $12/month, along with about $1/year to register a domain.  Is that really too much? if so, it will have to be something other than www.com.



yes thats too much, isn't there some way to host a site for free?


----------



## Prash (Dec 16, 2008)

It would be best if you go for a registered domain + paid web hosting.

Anyway, you can try http://www.dot.tk/en/pageA00.html and other sites which are similar to it. But you will get a .tk at the end of your domain name, and also lots of ads. Google .tk sites, go through them and you will know whether you will be happy with them or not.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2008)

Prash said:


> It would be best if you go for a registered domain + paid web hosting.
> 
> Anyway, you can try http://www.dot.tk/en/pageA00.html and other sites which are similar to it. But you will get a .tk at the end of your domain name, and also lots of ads. Google .tk sites, go through them and you will know whether you will be happy with them or not.


I'll look into it.


----------



## NatetheGreat (Dec 24, 2008)

The best free hosting I've ever found is Heliohost (heliohost.org). You get all the stuff like MySQL, and PHP, and there's no ads. However, they have had a lot of down time recently. I started out using them but switched to paid hosting when I got annoyed with the down time. The paid host I use is dreamhost (dreamhost.com), and they are pretty awesome. A year with them is $119, but with my account I was able to create a promo code that gets you $80 off. If you're interested the promo code is TECHPOWERUP.


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

if you are up for asp hosting then go for webng.com


----------



## Stephen (Dec 24, 2008)

My brother used x10 hosting and one of my friends use it. They always seem to be restarting the server and without warning.

I used www.astahost.com before I bought my hosting. It's good but you have to post on the forum to get hosting credit.


----------

